# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [checs] La communaut et ce jeu

## Aspic

::salut:: 

Je me demandais si parmi la communaut developpez, il y en avait qui jouait aux checs en club ou alors pour le plaisir ?

Y'a t-il galement des joueurs classs  la FFE (Fdration Francaise des Echecs)  :;): 

Tchao ++

----------


## mordrhim

ouaaais

j'y ai jou en club, il y a longtemps.
J'y joue encore lorsque je trouve un adversaire, sont pas nombreux T_T

----------


## Aspic

> ouaaais
> 
> j'y ai jou en club, il y a longtemps.
> J'y joue encore lorsque je trouve un adversaire, sont pas nombreux T_T


Moi aussi, ca fait plaisir on est 2 sur toute la communaut dvp  ::):  enfin j'espre pas !  ::?: 

Je jouais en club, il y a 5 ans et j'tais bien class (environ 2000 elo en rapide et 1800 en lent). Ca me manque  ::?:

----------


## sidahmed

Bonjour,

faut pas oublier les joueurs de jeu de dames et les adhrants de la FFJD (*F*dration *F*ranaise de *J*eu de *D*ames) !

Cordialement,
Sidahmed.

----------


## Aspic

> Bonjour,
> 
> faut pas oublier les joueurs de jeu de dames et les adhrants de la FFJD (*F*dration *F*ranaise de *J*eu de *D*ames) !
> 
> Cordialement,
> Sidahmed.


C'est pas trop mon truc les dames disont que ca m'endort plus qu'autre chose ! Y'a des tournois de dames ? je suppose que oui mais les coups ne sont pas varis c'est ce que je trouve dommage  :;):

----------


## sidahmed

> C'est pas trop mon truc les dames disont que ca m'endort plus qu'autre chose ! Y'a des tournois de dames ? je suppose que oui mais les coups ne sont pas varis c'est ce que je trouve dommage


Alors l, tu te trompes, visite le site de la FFJD et tu vas peut-tre comprendre !

Cordialement,
Sidahmed.

----------


## muad'dib

Je joue rgulirement aux checs sur le site de flyordie, il y a pas mal de bons joueurs d'ailleurs...

J'ai galement ralis le site www.pawnsmaster.com qui permet d'amliorer son jeu.

----------


## Aspic

> Je joue rgulirement aux checs sur le site de flyordie, il y a pas mal de bons joueurs d'ailleurs...
> 
> J'ai galement ralis le site www.pawnsmaster.com qui permet d'amliorer son jeu.


Pas mal ton site, j'avais cr un site sur les echecs il y a quelques annes mais j'ai tout perdu car j'ai tout effac sans faire de backup...

Je viens de faire un tour et puis c'est bien pour les dbutants !

Apparamment tu es un fan de *Gambit Dame*  ::king::  Bien jou c'est mon ouverture prfr avec la *Francaise* pour les Noirs  :;):

----------


## muad'dib

> Apparamment tu es un fan de *Gambit Dame*  Bien jou c'est mon ouverture prfr avec la *Francaise* pour les Noirs


Oui elle reste mon ouverture favorite bien qu'en ce moment je joue surtout le gambit du Roi. Ct des noirs en gnral je rpond par une Sicilienne ou une Caro-Kahn.

----------


## Aspic

> Oui elle reste mon ouverture favorite bien qu'en ce moment je joue surtout le gambit du Roi. Ct des noirs en gnral je rpond par une Sicilienne ou une Caro-Kahn.


Pour ma part, j'aime bien qu'on me joue un gambit roi car aprs j'attaque imdiatement l'aile roi mais si on se dfend bien mon attaque est bidon... mais il ne faut pas voir peur !

La Sicilienne est une ouverture que je n'ai jamais joue, incroyable ! non ? mais je n'accroche pas du tout ! En revanche sur D4, je rponds souvent Cf6 et je rendre dans une Ouest Indienne.  ::D: 

Si ca te dit, on pourrait peut etre se faire une partie un jour sur echecs.com par exemple ?

----------


## Pouic

AHaah ! Les checs  ::): 
J'adore a  ::): 
Je n'ai jamais jou en club, donc je ne connais pas mon classement.. 

J'ai aussi de la chance, dans mon labo il y a plusieurs fana d'checs (dont des qui ont pas mal jou en club), et on joue presque tous les midi : blitz "normal" (en gnral en temps limit: 5min), mais on aime aussi beaucoup jouer en blitz  4 (5mn aussi) (c'est assez marrant  ::): , je ne sais pas si vous connaissez le principe.

Personnellement, je joue sur pogo.com
Et je suis toujours dispo pour une petite partie  ::):

----------


## illight

Je joue aux checs, mais seulement pour le plaisir, parce que j'aime bien ce jeu  ::mrgreen::  

Vais aller voir les sites que vous avez mis en lien tiens  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Keihilin

Je joue rgulirement sur freechess.org.

J'tais pas loin des 2100 ELO il y a quelques annes lorsque je jouait rgulirement en tournoi, mais  force de jouer au BugHouse (blitz  quatre) en ligne, j'ai pas mal rgress aux checs "classiques".

----------


## mordrhim

> Bonjour,
> 
> faut pas oublier les joueurs de jeu de dames et les adhrants de la FFJD (*F*dration *F*ranaise de *J*eu de *D*ames) !
> 
> Cordialement,
> Sidahmed.


ha nan !! pas encore le triangle de la mort !!
Moi je joue aux echecs sur mon PC mais bon jouer contre un ordi C po pareil que de jouer contre qq'un ^^

----------


## dragonfly

Je jouais aussi y'a 5-6 ans j'tais presque elo 2000 (1980).
Je rejoue de temps en temps sur le net mais c'est pas pareil, va faloir que je me trouve un piti club sympa sur Lille. :8-): 

Un truc me fait marrer quand vous parlez des ouvertures, j'en ai jamais appris une seule, tout au filling. D'ailleurs, ca ne m'a pas empch d'atteindre les 2000 (ok Presque ^^)

----------


## Keihilin

> Un truc me fait marrer quand vous parlez des ouvertures, j'en ai jamais appris une seule, tout au filling. D'ailleurs, ca ne m'a pas empch d'atteindre les 2000 (ok Presque ^^)


Connatre les ouvertures permet de "savoir" quoi rpondre sans perdre de temps dans certaines situations; mais a ne remplace videmment pas la reflxion.
Il suffit que ton adversaire sorte de la suite logique des coups pour que ta connaissance des ouvertures ne soit plus ncessaire...
La connaissance des ouvertures est un gain de temps prcieux dans les parties standards (40 coups / 2h) et inestimable en blitz...

----------


## Pouic

> mais  force de jouer au BugHouse (blitz  quatre) en ligne, j'ai pas mal rgress aux checs "classiques".


Je ne suis pas compltement d'accord : personnellement, jouer massivement au blitz  quatre m'a permis de dvelopper tout un ensemble de rflexes utiles pour les checs classiques : clouages divers, ouvertures varies et surtout meilleure apprciation du comportement du cavalier.

----------


## Keihilin

> Je ne suis pas compltement d'accord : personnellement, jouer massivement au blitz  quatre m'a permis de dvelopper tout un ensemble de rflexes utiles pour les checs classiques : clouages divers, ouvertures varies et surtout meilleure apprciation du comportement du cavalier.


Je ne dis pas...Le BugHouse peut apporter des amliorations tactiques, mais depuis plus de 4 ans, je joue  99% du BugHouse et du CrazyHouse (variante  2 joueurs, on gagne les pices captures  l'adversaire et on peut les placer en jeu en guise d'un coup normal) et je remarque que ma faon de reflchir est trop influence par ces variantes.

Je prcise que je joue avec des cadences trs trs rapides (2mn par quipe en BugHouse, 1mn par joueur en CrazyHouse ou checs classiques, parfois mme 10 secondes par joueur avec incrment d'une seconde par coup).
A cette vitesse, le cerveau n'est plus en mode "reflxion", mais en mode "reconnaissance de motifs", et l, les rflexes pris avec des variantes exotiques, tu les sens bien... ::mrgreen::

----------


## dragonfly

> Connatre les ouvertures permet de "savoir" quoi rpondre sans perdre de temps dans certaines situations; mais a ne remplace videmment pas la reflxion.
> Il suffit que ton adversaire sorte de la suite logique des coups pour que ta connaissance des ouvertures ne soit plus ncessaire...
> La connaissance des ouvertures est un gain de temps prcieux dans les parties standards (40 coups / 2h) et inestimable en blitz...


En 40 coups / 2h pas tant que cela, d'ailleurs j'arrive gnralement pas au terme des 2 heures.
En blitz, ok mais j'arrive a compenser donc cela ne me gne pas tant que cela.
Et puis a force de jouer des adversaires diffrents, tu mmorise les ouvertures sans vraiment les apprendre (d'ailleurs si je connais le nom de 2 ouvertures et les coups qui vont avec c'est beau ^^).

Mon point fort c'est que une fois pass l'ouverture, je joue comme un dieu  ::king::

----------


## Aspic

> mais on aime aussi beaucoup jouer en blitz  4 (5mn aussi) (c'est assez marrant , je ne sais pas si vous connaissez le principe.
> 
> Personnellement, je joue sur pogo.com
> Et je suis toujours dispo pour une petite partie


Blitz  4 !! C'est *GENIAL*  ::king::  ==> dans mon clu on t des accroc, mais pas mes profs !! car c'est anti-echecs si je puis dire...

Le WE je suis dispo, pour faire des parties si vous voulez  ::):  Vous pouvez me MP  ::D:

----------


## Aspic

> Je joue rgulirement sur freechess.org.
> 
> J'tais pas loin des 2100 ELO il y a quelques annes lorsque je jouait rgulirement en tournoi, mais  force de jouer au BugHouse (blitz  quatre) en ligne, j'ai pas mal rgress aux checs "classiques".


Ca c'est sur, c'est pas le Blitz  4 qui va te faire progresser  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

salut tout le monde,
pour ma part, je suis un ancien joueur du NAO, entre 2100 et 2200 en rapide, et 1900 en cadence normale. Je joue surtout sur internet aujourd'hui serveur de fritz et chess@work.

----------


## Aspic

> salut tout le monde,
> pour ma part, je suis un ancien joueur du NAO, entre 2100 et 2200 en rapide, et 1900 en cadence normale. Je joue surtout sur internet aujourd'hui serveur de fritz et chess@work.


Du NAO ?? ouah pas mal 

Tu connais donc beaucoup de monde de l'AECE (mon ancien club) enfin tout dpens quand tu as quitt le NAO  :;): 

PS : C'est quoi ton nom (si tu veux y rpondre sinon par MP) ?  ::oops::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

j'ai jou deux ans chez eux (2004  2006), donc pas trop de connaissances chez l'AECE, si ce n'est les joueurs que j'ai jou en compet' (sophie aflalo  l'poque ^^)

----------


## Aspic

> j'ai jou deux ans chez eux (2004  2006), donc pas trop de connaissances chez l'AECE, si ce n'est les joueurs que j'ai jou en compet' (sophie aflalo  l'poque ^^)


Oui Sophie Aflalo je la connais bien (enfin je la connaissais bien vu que je ne joue plus depuis 5 ans) ! Il y avait David Joudela, Antoine Manoeuvre... et d'autre et tu as du les connaitre car ils sont toujours au NAO en ce moment%. (je les piste sur echecs.asso.fr  :;): )

Pour infos, je m'appelle Florent DIEDLER, on a peut etre jou ensemble en competition mais si c'est la cas, ca doit dater  ::D:

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

moi c'est JP Andr, je n'tais pas encore au club du temps de Cassa, et je l'ai quitt avant qu'il ne deviennent le Paris Chess Club  ::):  Le niveau tait tellement lev que je ne jouais qu'en N5 puis N4, avec les Moussard (pre et Fils) et Diego Palacios  ::):  En tournoi interne rapide (en 2005 donc), j'avais fini 4e derriere Maxime (VL), Spirou et Ismael Karim  ::):

----------


## Aspic

> moi c'est JP Andr, je n'tais pas encore au club du temps de Cassa, et je l'ai quitt avant qu'il ne deviennent le Paris Chess Club  Le niveau tait tellement lev que je ne jouais qu'en N5 puis N4, avec les Moussard (pre et Fils) et Diego Palacios  En tournoi interne rapide (en 2005 donc), j'avais fini 4e derriere Maxime (VL), Spirou et Ismael Karim


C'est un beau palmares tout ca !

Les Moussard je les connais trs bien aussi ! Diego, idem et puis j'ai jou en N1 table 1 contre Vachier lagrave  ::mouarf::  (je te laisse devin qui gagn sachant que j'tais 1700  l'poque et surtout combien de coups ai je tenu  ::mrgreen:: )

Pour t'aider voici le dossier :
http://www.wtharvey.com/vach.html

JE n'ai pas retourv l'article qui tait sur lesite du NAO (ca date de 3 ans) et donc tu as la position fatal ou j'ai perdu une pice ou une qualit je ne me souvient plus trop  ::): 

Enfin c'tait un honneur de me faire fummer en 40 coups (et oui !) contre VL - Maxime

----------


## KibitO

J'y joue encore. Dommage que celui de Vista ne soit pas jouable en ligne  ::cry::

----------


## pinocchio

un petit up.
Bon clairement, je ne suis pas de votre niveau car j'ai commenc seulement il y a 5 mois et uniquement en ligne.
Le site sur lequel je joue est gratuit et me plait bien car il permet de jouer avec des joueurs de ton niveau ou plus lev (beaucoup plus). Il permet de jouer avec de longs dlais entre deux coups mais galement en live selon diffrentes formules.
Si certains d'entre vous joue sur chess.com avec un petit niveau, n'hsitez pas  me faire signe.
Mon meilleur joueur battu avait seulement le niveau #1700 et sur le site, je suis mont jusque presque 1300. Trs loin de vous mais le jeu me plait quand mme et je ne dsespre pas d'apprendre.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Il faut bien commencer un jour  :;): 

Bon apprentissage  toi, et n'hsite pas  poser des questions si tu le souhaites  ::):   ::ccool::

----------


## Aspic

Tu sais ce n'est pas grave, gagner ou perdre cela reste un jeu  ::):  L'essentiel est de s'amuser et tu apprendras avec le temps, les checs sont un jeu de stratgie trs compliqu et il faut des annes pour maitriser des ouvertures et des positions spcifiques (les finales par exemples)

J'ai jou environ 5 an en club et en comptition il y a de cela quelques annes, j'ai du arrter  cause de mon travail mais je compte reprendre les checs aprs mes tudes ^^

Mon dernier niveau tait environ 2000 elo mais maintenant je ne sais plus ce que je vaux, je dirais un 1500 ^^

Pour les sites, moi je n'aimais pas trop chess.com, je prfre echecs.com qui tait gratuit  une poque maintenant  il y a une version invit mais on ne connait pas son lo et c'est dommage. Cependant, l'interface reste trs agrable donc je reste dessus puisque connaitre mon lo ne m'intresse pas tant que ca actuellement ^^

Bon courage, et entraine toi bien  :;):

----------


## pinocchio

Merci.
Je suis sur chess.com car c'est celui que j'avais trouv compatible avec le smartphone que j'avais.
Si echecs.com existe aussi sur smartphone, j'essaierai srement.

----------


## pinocchio

Par contre le classement indiqu ne correspond pas au classement ELO car je viens de vrifier et il y'a 3 joueurs au dessus de 2800 donc pas logique par rapport  ce que je viens de lire sur wikipdia.
Donc je ne sais pas  quoi correspond le classement.
Cordialement

----------


## Aspic

> Par contre le classement indiqu ne correspond pas au classement ELO car je viens de vrifier et il y'a 3 joueurs au dessus de 2800 donc pas logique par rapport  ce que je viens de lire sur wikipdia.
> Donc je ne sais pas  quoi correspond le classement.
> Cordialement


Sur quel site ?

----------


## pinocchio

chess.com

----------


## Aspic

> chess.com


Je ne sais pas c'est peut tre possible d'avoir 2800 mme si c'est plus que le champion du monde lol ca dpens de l'algo de calcul de l'lo, peut tre que ce n'est pas le mme pour celui de la FFE  :;):

----------


## pinocchio

J'ai t voir le site echecs.com qui dsormais est http://www.europe-echecs.com/  Le souci est que pour jouer c'est payant.
Je prfre progresser dans un premier temps et confirmer mon intrt pour ce jeu avant de payer.
Sinon le systme de classement sur chess.com est bas sur "The Glicko System" pour information.
Cordialement

----------


## Aspic

> J'ai t voir le site echecs.com qui dsormais est http://www.europe-echecs.com/  Le souci est que pour jouer c'est payant.
> Je prfre progresser dans un premier temps et confirmer mon intrt pour ce jeu avant de payer.
> Sinon le systme de classement sur chess.com est bas sur "The Glicko System" pour information.
> Cordialement


Non non c'est gratuit ^^ :
http://www.europe-echecs.com/jeu-en-ligne-gratuit.php

Il faut utiliser le ChessPlayer 2.59  ::):

----------

